

The quantum state cannot be interpreted as something other than a quantum state - robinhouston
http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=822

======
jackfoxy
I'm near the end of working my way through _A Quantum Mechanics Primer_ ,
[http://www.amazon.com/quantum-mechanics-primer-
Introduction-...](http://www.amazon.com/quantum-mechanics-primer-Introduction-
Non-relativistic/dp/0470299126/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1322418583&sr=8-2), and
I have not attempted to tackle the PBR preprint, but based on Scott's
interpretation of the central point, I don't get the significance of PBR. If
two rational people assign different states to the same quantum object, and a
measurement reveals an eigenvalue that could only have been associated with
one state, and not the other, then one party was just plain wrong. Also, you
only get to do one measurement, how does that prove the state was previously
_pure_ or _mixed_? Don't you need _a prior_ knowledge of how the state was
prepared to decide that?

